# Burberry "The Beat"



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you checked it out yet? I recived it as a gift from hubby when we went into the burberry store to get some new polo shirts and I love it! By far my favorite perfume to date. It smells so clean and fresh and upbeat.The bottle is beautiful too! It looks so posh sitting on my vanity. I will try and take a picture of it later along with some other hauls!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ooh I'd love to see a picture of this! I love Burberry Brit and London, so clean, fresh and I get so many compliments when I wear them.


----------

